# Schnittstellen zuordnen



## hares (9. März 2005)

Hallo, ich habe ein problem und finde einfach nicht die antwort mit googlen.
Welche der folgenden Begriffe sind einer seriellen / einer parallelen Schnittstelle zuzuordnen

In klammer hab ich meine Meinung geschrieben.

Baudrate  (serielle)
Handshake (serielle)
I/O Port (parallel)
Adressbus (parallel)
Strobe-Impulse (serielle)
Centronix.Stecker
25.poliger DIN-Stecker (parallel)
Startbit
RAM

verbessert mich, falls etwas nicht stimmt!

mfg


----------

